# Préavis retrait d'enfant.



## jacola (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai une question même si je pense connaître la réponse (je veux quand même la confirmation). En effet, en vous lisant maintenant chaque jour, j'apprends plein de choses et je me fais moins marcher sur les pieds!!! C'est un contrat enseignant qui s'arrête (mutation). 15 jours de préavis. Les congés du papa 14 juillet et reprise 21 août. Je lui dit que le préavis peut pas tomber pendant mes congés. Avec mes autres contrats (enseignants) je reprends le 26 août. Pour moi, il peut commencer le préavis lundi 11 juillet, 12 et 13 et reprendre le préavis le 21 août. Qu'en pensez vous,? Il m'a tout de suite demandé quelles étaient mes dates de vacances avec mes autres employeurs donc je lui ai répondu que il fallait regarder les dates de congés du contrat qu'on avait signé ensemble. Merci beaucoup à celles qui voudront bien m'éclairer. Bonne soirée.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, petite question qui a son importance, avez-vous donné vos dates de congés de cette année avant le 1er mars 2022 ?


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

Le contrat ayant moins de 1 an vous n'avez pas acquis 30 jours de CP je suppose au 31 mai.
Le préavis est suspendu uniquement sur vos congés payés acquis.
Donc en fonction de la date de vos vacances il faut voir comment le préavis peut se répartir en la période avant vacances et après vacances


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Même si tu es en AI c'est la raison pour laquelle tes PE sont censés être informés officiellement des dates de tes CP avant le 1er mars. A toi de les leur fournir, à eux de te les demander si tu ne l'as pas fait. la responsabilité est conjointe.
Ensuite le préavis ne sera suspendu QUE durant tes CP acquis avec l'employeur concerné. Le reste du temps avec lui tu es alors en congés sans solde (qui ont déjà été retiré pour établir ta mensu), à ce moment là le préavis peut avoir lieu.

Je comprends que ça t'agace d'être licenciée, si je saisie bien, avant la date que tu avais pu supposer mais la meilleure façon d'être avisée avec plus de temps pour te retourner c'est de prévoir une clause dans ton contrat qui prévoit un préavis plus long et dès le début du contrat. Sur le mien c'est 2 mois de préavis dès le début: comme la plupart des crèches!

Ds les faits 90% de mes contrats m'avertissent 3, 4 et même 6 mois avant de leur projet, y compris quand c'est un déménagement qui s'improvise rarement en seulement 2 semaines. 2 mois de préavis n'est donc pas un frein pour les PE et ils comprennent sans problème que ce temps est nécessaire pour se retourner, d'autant plus que nous avons souvent prévu un nouvel accueil plusieurs mois avant.


----------



## jacola (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. Il est clair que dorénavant je vais mettre une clause supplémentaire sur les contrats!!! J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre tout ce qui concerne les contrats de travail ass mat même si grâce à ce forum, j'ai beaucoup progressé. Bel été à tout le monde.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Le seul point important était : avez-vous donné les dates de vos congés avant le 1er mars ?
Si oui le contrat est suspendu pendant me préavis, 

Et si c'est non, aucune suspension,  l'employeur peut dire que me préavis se fait sur des semaines déduites. 

C'était le point le plus important !


----------



## jacola (8 Juillet 2022)

En fait, début septembre date de signature du contrat, le papa prenait toutes les vacances scolaires et moi je note toujours (sur les contrats enseignants) que je prends 5 semaines pendant les vacances scolaires et que c'est pendant leurs congés.


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Oui mais ce n'est pas suffisant de mentionner au contrat que ce sera pendant les semaines sans solde demandées par les parents (durant les vacances scolaires), il est indispensable (et tu comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi) de préciser tes dates de CP avant le 1er mars de chaque période, chaque année. 
Les PE sur le moment te répondront que ce n'est pas important pour eux puisqu'ils ne t'emploient pas eux mêmes lors de ces dates puisqu'ils sont en vacances. 
Tu répondras alors, je sais que pour vous ce n'est pas un problème mais il est normal que vous sachiez néanmoins quand je suis en CP (inutile d'en expliquer plus).
C'est mignon, gentil de dire que ça ne les dérange pas que tu sois en congés en juillet ou en août, mais tu vois à présent pourquoi c'est important. 
Notons qu'il est aussi de la responsabilité de chacun de nos Employeurs de s'assurer que nous sommes bien en congés, payés ou non, TOUT CONTRAS CONFONDUS durant 5 semaines/an (tu n'as pas le droit de completer avec un contrat qui te ferait accueillir durant toutes les vacances scolaires sans avoir ces 5 semaines), c'est une autre raison pour laquelle oui tu dois les avertir
Fais le par écrit au moins sur le cahier de liaison de l'enfant (et tu prend une photo avec ton smartphone), un mail ou SMS ou même une lettre contre décharge (les PE signe le double qu'ils te remettent pour preuve qu'ils ont l'info).
Durant un congés sans solde un préavis peut être fait, il n'y a QUE le CP acquis avec cet employeur qui suspend le préavis.


----------



## jacola (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos. Croyez-moi, j'en prends bonne note, et en plus c'est très bien expliqué (pour quelqu'un comme moi qui a énormément  de mal à comprendre toutes ces subtilités). Je vous remercie très sincèrement de prendre sur votre temps pour nous répondre, c'est vraiment très gentil à vous. Bonne journée.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

jacola a dit: 


> En fait, début septembre date de signature du contrat, le papa prenait toutes les vacances scolaires et moi je note toujours (sur les contrats enseignants) que je prends 5 semaines pendant les vacances scolaires et que c'est pendant leurs congés.


Bonjour, voilà, vous n'avez pas signifié vos dates de cp, c'est ce que je craignais, le fait d'avoir des semaines communes ne vous dispense pas de l'obligation annuelle, avant le 1er mars de communiquer, tous employeurs confondus, les dates des 5 semaines de non accueil, (les vôtres).
Là, le préavis pourra être effectué, même sur les périodes où vous êtes en congés. Car le parent ignore quelles sont vraiment vos semaines de non accueil, étant donné que vous n'avez que des contrats de 36 semaines, donc 16 semaines de non accueil.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

jacola a dit: 


> En fait, début septembre date de signature du contrat, le papa prenait toutes les vacances scolaires et moi je note toujours (sur les contrats enseignants) que je prends 5 semaines pendant les vacances scolaires et que c'est pendant leurs congés.


L’indiquer SUR le contrat au moment de la signature.

Perso, ce sont toujours les mêmes congés, et d’office c’est signé, donc ils ne peuvent pas dire qu’ils ne savaient pas.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour Chantou, sauf que même si indiqué sur le contrat, tu as l'obligation de communiquer tous les ans avant le 1er mars, les dates de tes 5 semaines de congés obligatoires, et par courrier. Courrier devant être retourné accepté et signé. Par tous tes employeurs.
Sinon, sans date précise, c'est trop flou, on ne peut pas dire, 1 semaine en hiver etc....Ce sont les dates précises qui importent.*


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> *Bonjour Chantou, sauf que même si indiqué sur le contrat, tu as l'obligation de communiquer tous les ans avant le 1er mars, les dates de tes 5 semaines de congés obligatoires, et par courrier. Courrier devant être retourné accepté et signé. Par tous tes employeurs.
> Sinon, sans date précise, c'est trop flou, on ne peut pas dire, 1 semaine en hiver etc....Ce sont les dates précises qui importent.*


Arrêtes en gras ! Je ne suis pas bigleuse 🥸

C’est noté noir sur Blanc sur le contrat. Ils savent lire ? En + rappel par sms 1 mois avant … de toute façon ils ont intérêt à bien noter car je ne suis pas là et ils le savent.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

*Non, tu as tort. 
Ce qu'il y a de noté dans ton contrat, ce ne sont sûrement pas les dates exactes, à moins que tu te projettes sur plusieurs années.

Pour conformité, c'est bien avant le 1er mars de chaque année, quoique tu en dises.*


----------



## jacola (8 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour, voilà, vous n'avez pas signifié vos dates de cp, c'est ce que je craignais, le fait d'avoir des semaines communes ne vous dispense pas de l'obligation annuelle, avant le 1er mars de communiquer, tous employeurs confondus, les dates des 5 semaines de non accueil, (les vôtres).
> Là, le préavis pourra être effectué, même sur les périodes où vous êtes en congés. Car le parent ignore quelles sont vraiment vos semaines de non accueil, étant donné que vous n'avez que des contrats de 36 semaines, donc 16 semaines de non accueil.


Merci beaucoup. Maintenant mes dates seront notées. C'est très gentil à vous de me renseigner.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

jacola a dit: 


> Merci beaucoup. Maintenant mes dates seront notées. C'est très gentil à vous de me renseigner.


Pas de souci, nous sommes là pour. 
Il y a tant de cas différents.
Bon week-end.


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Arrêtes en gras ! Je ne suis pas bigleuse 🥸


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> *Bonjour Chantou, sauf que même si indiqué sur le contrat, tu as l'obligation de communiquer tous les ans avant le 1er mars, les dates de tes 5 semaines de congés obligatoires, et par courrier. Courrier devant être retourné accepté et signé. Par tous tes employeurs.
> Sinon, sans date précise, c'est trop flou, on ne peut pas dire, 1 semaine en hiver etc....Ce sont les dates précises qui importent.*


La seule possibilité d'être sur c'est de nommer le numero de la semaine, c'est le seul moyen d'être précis sur toutes les années du contrat. Exemple Congés semaine 2, c'est toujours la semaine 2 de l'année.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

*Je mets dernière semaine de juillet 
4 premières semaines d’août etc 

Et ça fait au moins 10 ans que je le fais, et jamais eu de problème. Les parents ne sont pas tordus à ce point. Ils savent lire et en + des sms pour rappel et oralement 1 mois avant, et la « mini crèche » est fermée. C’est dans leur intérêt 

T’as vu comme toi en GRAS ! *


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


>


😀😅😂🤣🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

*Je m’emmerderais sans toi Metal ! Mon adjudant chef devenu gradé grâce à MOI ! *


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


>


Tatynou je rigole trop de ton intervention. Mon mari me demande ce qu’il se passe … je lui dis c’est le caporal chef qui m’a énervée


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Juillet 2022)

j'suis morte de rire ! Tu mâches pas tes mots j'adore 👍


----------

